# edit profile?



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

how do i edit my profile?sorry newbie here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

light blue bar on top of page.
left side.
user cp


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you.I really appreciate the help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

